
If UK-Based, How Much CO2 Emission Does Your Annual Holiday Add Up To? - vixen99
https://www.awayresorts.co.uk/air-miles-calculator/
======
NotPaidToPost
Why would someone fly from London to Paris?

High speed train is more convenient and electric (so nuclear-powered at least
when on the French side).

